# Cherries ready and loving it



## wimpy69 (Jul 8, 2018)

Stumbled onto a bit of cherry end of april which consisted of 4"-8"branches. Broke down some 4" to can size then quartered for a quick dry.
	

		
			
		

		
	







Ran a couple racks of loin backs over stumps w/said cherry. Wow, after I got over the aroma of the sweet cherry smoke wafting in the salty shore air the ribs came out beyond expectations. Deep color with minimum wood usage and really gave a sweet flavored bark.


----------



## 73saint (Jul 8, 2018)

Beautiful color!  I just did a 24 hour warm smoke for belly bacon, with cherry, and the color was really nice.   I like it the more I use it!


----------



## mneeley490 (Jul 8, 2018)

Beautiful looking ribs, Wimpy. I love cherry smoke on pork.


----------



## chopsaw (Jul 8, 2018)

That's great color on the ribs . I got a load of fire wood from a buddy's property . Found a bunch of cherry in the pile . 
Pulled out the clean stuff . Should be ready . Never used it before .


----------



## jaxgatorz (Jul 8, 2018)

Beautiful color on those bones !!!


----------



## SmokinLogs (Jul 9, 2018)

Those ribs look beautiful, like a warm meat candy! Thanks for the Q view.


----------



## idahopz (Jul 9, 2018)

Looks great! Just yesterday I broke out some of my cherished cherry wood for wood fired pizza. It is long burning and perfect for keeping an oven at temperature for extended periods.


----------



## SmokinAl (Jul 9, 2018)

Gosh, those ribs look fantastic!!
Al


----------



## wimpy69 (Jul 10, 2018)

Sorry for the late thanks, hate going back to work after vacation. Might do some pork loin roulades this weekend with the cherry and see the results. Gave some to a co worker who is doing a shoulder this weekend, he was like a little kid Christmas morning when I gave him a bag of mini-splits.


----------



## dcecil (Jul 10, 2018)

Cherry is at the top of the list for me, ribs look awesome.  Great job


----------



## mowin (Jul 10, 2018)

I've used cherry for whole hog to brisket to prime rib.  Love it.   Just scored 3 cord of log length cherry.  Should last me a few yrs.


----------

